# AlexC's New R33 - Newera Supplied



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Well this arrived earlier in the week for Alex C, to get him back into a R33 GT-R

Welcome back to the club Alex! :wavey:

(wheels are getting new TE37s decals from Rays)



Spec:

70 000 KM during timing belt tensioner idler • W / P exchange already 80 000 KM when RS Yamamoto like engine desorption at Heddofuru O / H -valve polishing sheet polishing set tone matching head surface Research, etc. set JUN IN / EX264 ° lift 9.7mm camshaft JUN slide cam sprocket TOMEI combination metal gasket SET TOMEI strengthening timing belt (70,000 KM during the exchange) 
TOMEI OIL pan baffle plate NISMO OIL separator
BNR34 genuine Het cover
BNR34 genuine surge tank
genuine engine mount for BNR34 turbine relationship HKS GT-SS sport turbine KIT -HKS strengthening actuator 
TOMEI turbo outlet pipe intake and exhaust 
BLITZ SUS power error cleaner 
HKS intercooler pipe KIT 
HKS SUS front pipe 
WEDS Sports catalyzer 
HKS high power muffler genuine intake suction partition plate processing fuel relationship BNR34 genuine fuel pump 
NISMO 555cc fuel injector 
NISMO fuel El regulator genuine fuel line replacement maintenance cooling 
NISMO 400R genuine intercooler 
HKS oil cooler KIT 
KOYO copper 3-layer type radiator S
AMCO silicon radiator hose 
TRUST carbon Kevlar cooling panel driving and underbody 
OS Giken TS2BD metal twin plate 
CUSCO TYPE-RS Rr LSD OHLINS DFV harmonic drive KIT 
CUSCO Fr Pirro tension rod 
CUSCO tension rod bar + brake same wind plate 
ARC F & R stabilizer SET KTS rear member rigid color 
NISMO RrA arm NISMO Rr upper link (before) NISMO Rr upper link (after ) 
NISMO Fr stabilizer bush NISMO Rr stabilizer bush brake relationship group A for 
Fr Brembo caliper 
GLOBAL V36 rotor diversion 
KIT NISMO Stainless steel mesh brake line MOVE brake master cylinder stopper body relationship Kansai service Fr Tower Bar Do-LUCK rear crossbar controller & CPU HKS eVC4 boost Controller 
RS Yamamoto current car Settings ECU instrument relationship Defi ADVANCE CR (boost, oil temperature and oil pressure, water temperature) 
NISMO 3 consecutive meter 
APEX MULTI CHECKER PIVOT Auto Shift LANP-M exterior relationship 
NISMO front bumper (carbon N1 duct)
NISMO rear bumper spoiler NISMO carbon control center pillar cover 
NISMO front bumper clear turn signal NISMO side turn clear lens N1 specification hood top mall 
TOMMY KAIRA side step 
400R type fenders BCNR33 late genuine large lip spoiler OKUYAMA front tow hook OKUYAMA rear tow hook 
WISE SQUARE LED tail lamp 
CoolVerry windshield interior 
PANASONIC ETC PANASONIC CD / MD audio PANASONIC navigation BNR34 V-SPEC2 genuine pedal four points interior light LED of PIVOT push engine start


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Looks tough.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

This is just how it arrived. :chuckle:

Next week we'll spend a day lovingly polishing the paint & protecting it then shoot a few more pics, then prepare this speed focussed R33 for shipping. 2015 is shaping up to be a good year for you, I suspect Alex.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

What's on the centre of the dashboard?


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

A TV/Navi Screen, which could possibly be used to display OBD. It's a bit ugly, but wasn't a deal breaker as the rest of the car is something special. I believe Alex C is planning to remove that and possibly have the dash re-trimmed in UK, although I'd replace with a used R33 dash. 

BTW, the 400R arches aren't mis-matched, it's just the angle of the sun as you can see the car from other angles when it doesn't do this. I just didn't notice when taking pics. Sometimes setting sunlight plays tricks with metallic colours and different angles to the sun. This car's set up well, felt immense just driving on small country roads through rice fields.


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

Looks lovely, congratulations Alex .


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

I was very happy to get these pics from Miguel, excited now but as said, the car will be prepared and sent in even better shape. 

Few jobs to do like the dash that will need to wait a few months as I went a little over budget, but the upgraded bits on the car means it was worth a stretch. 

Can't wait to drive it - will probably take some time to re-align myself to power and handling after punting about on 160bhp of derv mediocrity!


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Stunning very nice indeed:thumbsup:


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

Very nice, not seen many good 33's for a while


----------



## Lew777 (Dec 16, 2014)

Stunning


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Lovely looking car Alex.

I'd ask an make sure you can still get the front bumper off with the arch extensions bonded on like that.

They're supposed to be in 2 sections.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

As there was one screw missing which I replaced on a front arch and it was slightly loose - it looks as if they're screwed on.


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

Yes good shout, I knew these were not genuine arches but hope that this has been considered for bumper removal should needs be.


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

Miguel - Newera said:


> As there was one screw missing which I replaced on a front arch and it was slightly loose - it looks as if they're screwed on.


Good to know thanks Miguel.


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

Stunning looking machine you have there mate.... Very nice, good spec list to.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Get Saifskylines genuine 400r skirts on there! Stunning.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

keep the skirts which are on it


----------



## Dough75 (May 10, 2012)

I saw this car on Global's site and fell in love. Glad to know it is coming to the UK!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Thanks doug


----------



## Steve_s (May 8, 2014)

Stunning and squeaky clean - good call enjoy!


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

Looks stunning, TE37's still look awesome after all these years.


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Mookistar said:


> Get Saifskylines genuine 400r skirts on there! Stunning.


I'd agree with mook, especially as you already have the 400R front and rear bumpers. Nissan/Nismo know how to get that perfect aggressive look.


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

I'm not going to mess with it in the short term at least, I don't mind the skirts on there now so will see it in the flesh first. 

Few smaller internal jobs to do first anyway.


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Looks great as it is, why mess with it!


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

good to have you back in an r33 Alex.
Is a very nice looking car you've bought yourself there!

Cant wait to see what you do with it. That engine bay is so damn clean and tidy!

I love the dished type TE37's, argh damn you. lol


----------



## Beng87 (Jan 14, 2015)

Lovely example! Pretty much the same spec as mine that's arriving very soon from JM Imports. Ive got the same wheels although mine are only 18s. What boost will yours be set to when mapped?


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

Yes I think I looked at yours also (the white one with GT-SS?) - looks mint as well. Spec is almost the same apart from head work i think. Mine has a few extras in terms of Chassis & suspension updrages plus Cusco diff.


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

Looks lovely that enjoy it!



Mookistar said:


> Get Saifskylines genuine 400r skirts on there! Stunning.


Hahah I haven't decided if I'm keeping them or not :chuckle:


----------



## Beng87 (Jan 14, 2015)

Yea that's the one. Got few bits to change on mine. Steering wheel and red bits of interior are getting changed but keeping red cage. Then got injectors, bigge fuer pump, and V pro going on but unsure what boost to run as internals are stock. Would like to run 1.4 but dunno if that's pushing it


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

Beng87 said:


> Yea that's the one. Got few bits to change on mine. Steering wheel and red bits of interior are getting changed but keeping red cage. Then got injectors, bigge fuer pump, and V pro going on but unsure what boost to run as internals are stock. Would like to run 1.4 but dunno if that's pushing it


I think with the fcon and a good map 1.4 should be fine, should be 470+ on these fast spooling little turbos. Great for a fast road spec, lose out a little on top end grunt compared to 2530s say. But a sensible choice on a standard engine.


----------



## Beng87 (Jan 14, 2015)

Yea not sure what to expect from the GT-SS's don't think there gonna have enough grunt for me. I was thinking 1.4bar would be more 500-550 at flywheel


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

I think 450-460 at the wheels at 1.4 bar from a bit of research. I craved for more in the end from my last car and that had v-cam also, but chasing power is a never ending game and this time I'm going more for condition over numbers..


----------



## Beng87 (Jan 14, 2015)

Yea that's what I've read there capable of. Should be enough for now! Nice to see cars so clean still coming over at there age


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

few pics after a Newera Detail

cars ready to ship!


----------



## Fluoxetinejunky (Feb 21, 2015)

How can I get my hands on an example like this now and how much can I expect to pay??


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Got your pm

I've replied


----------



## Fluoxetinejunky (Feb 21, 2015)

Thanks. Tried to reply but can't seem to send a pm now.

Please email me. [email protected]


----------



## anile8 (Feb 22, 2015)

Beautiful


----------



## hugh jass (Dec 21, 2008)

Why cant I be rich like the rest of you gtr owners. :bowdown1:

I would love this car


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

hugh jass said:


> Why cant I be rich like the rest of you gtr owners. :bowdown1:
> 
> I would love this car



You don't to have to be rich Work 7 days a week and get a second job :chuckle:
If you do work all that hours you will have one GTR just no time to drive.:runaway:

Ps great work newera :bowdown1:


----------



## hugh jass (Dec 21, 2008)

kociek said:


> You don't to have to be rich Work 7 days a week and get a second job :chuckle:
> If you do work all that hours you will have one GTR just no time to drive.:runaway:
> 
> Ps great work newera :bowdown1:


Oh ok then, simples. ;-)


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

just have to have the appropriate budget and patience


----------



## mountaincourse (Dec 30, 2013)

Stunning car. Will be keeping an eye on this thread


----------

